# Type tested low voltage Assemblies



## Azhar (Feb 13, 2012)

Dear Friends 
Our specification has mentioned that all low voltage Assemblies shall be type tested but the problem is our Main circuit breaker (MCB) is only 1600Amperes, V380/220, 60 HZ( as these Assembly really need to be type tested or only Routine Factory tests or enough) ?
It’s not specified in the IEC-60439 that where limits start for Low Voltage Assemblies to be Type Tested
I mean how someone knows that these Assemblies required being Type Tested and these not required to be Type tested.
Thanks 
Sincerely,


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

more information. be precise.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

First, there are no routine factory tests, small breakers like that are only batch tested. 

Requirements for acceptance testing/commisioning are subject to local codes that apply, I have no idea what the requirements are in Saudi.


----------

